# need a couple of laborers



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

i need a couple of guys for about a half a days work, 10.00 hr to clean up a rental prop, mostly dragging limbs to the road,raking and bagging leaves. Has any of yall been down to manpower and picked up some help from there?

thanks,Rick


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Joo need help with a yob?

sorry that was uncalled for


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I used Manpower and Labor Ready a couple of years ago and was not satisfied. I think Rent A Drunk would be appropriate term. I did use WillStaff last year and the quality of their workers was much better, although I think you'll be a couple of $ higher than $10.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I know a good guy short on work right now. Probably cost ya a little more though. He has truck, tools, etc. Call Ron 572-2383.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks guys, job is filled


----------

